# Electrician's wages in Australia



## Gary79 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi,
We are in the very early stages of emigrating to Canada,but have always been interested in Australia too. Just wondering what the average wage for a qualified electrician is in NSW or Victoria. The work I specialise in is Automatic gates and there seems to be a lot more of this type of work in Australia than in Canada. I have a job offer in Canada but it's not in this field. We're just trying to work out where is best to go financially as we would be selling up in Ireland and moving with our 3 kids so really want to get it right. Any information would be great. We are not particularly tied to any area so open to any suggestions. Thanks,
Gary.


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi

i am a sparky in Australia.
I have not worked on automatic gates but i would assume the average wage for that type of work would be 75k a year.

so about 1200 a week after taxes,

thats the average wage you could find jobs with more and jobs with less.
I work in mining (wa) and i make more than three times that.


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Gary79 said:


> Hi,
> We are in the very early stages of emigrating to Canada,but have always been interested in Australia too. Just wondering what the average wage for a qualified electrician is in NSW or Victoria. The work I specialise in is Automatic gates and there seems to be a lot more of this type of work in Australia than in Canada. I have a job offer in Canada but it's not in this field. We're just trying to work out where is best to go financially as we would be selling up in Ireland and moving with our 3 kids so really want to get it right. Any information would be great. We are not particularly tied to any area so open to any suggestions. Thanks,
> Gary.


THe hourly rate is starting A$28
But you have to gain a ACMA licence here to work i think.

Beyond that a job offer in Canada is far safer than any thing.


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

hari999999 said:


> THe hourly rate is starting A$28
> But you have to gain a ACMA licence here to work i think.
> 
> Beyond that a job offer in Canada is far safer than any thing.


To work as an electrician he WILL HAVE to become an "A Grade" electrician. This upsets a lots of new australian electricians as no company will touch you without it. Its a two week course if you pass it, and it goes over all the regs and some basic testing of installations.

Your first step is to get your trade recognised, this will allow you to work with electricians, but you are practically a TA and no one will hire you as an Electrician.

If you want to work alone and not have your hand held all day you need to be an A Grade electrician.

Same as in canada, he will need to get his "Red Seal" as a journey man.

if its money you want, its Australia you come.. if its Canadian lifestyle... then Canada.


----------



## Andy M (May 10, 2009)

*Course*



belcher said:


> To work as an electrician he WILL HAVE to become an "A Grade" electrician. This upsets a lots of new australian electricians as no company will touch you without it. Its a two week course if you pass it, and it goes over all the regs and some basic testing of installations.
> 
> Your first step is to get your trade recognised, this will allow you to work with electricians, but you are practically a TA and no one will hire you as an Electrician.
> 
> ...


Hi there have just emigrated to Perth and looking to book on the 2 week course but just wondered if you had any info on the course, what it entails and what to expect?


----------

